# Efficient Movie Format?



## M. Blaekr (May 4, 2010)

I'm wondering what sort of file format I can convert my videos into to reduce (greatly, preferably) their file size but retain their quality and such.

I tried Ogg, but the converter I used made it even bigger, somehow *scratches head*

Is this even possible or am I suffering from wishful thinking? 

Thanks.


----------



## Tinsel (May 8, 2010)

.ogg is a sound file extension. If you want to convert a movie, what is the original file format? The popular compression algorithm is the H.263. I simply use my digital camera and it produces an .avi file, but I'm guessing that if I wanted to change the compression I would purchase the commercial version of Quicktime and use the built in file converter but they usually do that so that the file will be playable on devices, not to make the file size smaller. If you just want to decrease the file size, than you can put the file in a new folder and keep the original file format but compress the folder into a zip file. Well just some ideas....

Anyway read this:Video Compression


----------

